# Fiancé visa accommodation ?



## Davey1988 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi there wondering if anyone can help out situation 
Basically I have everything I need but am unsure what to do on the accommodation requirements ....I’ve been living with grandad for 3 half years now,,,,he’s rented tenant since 1997 here....I’ve asked council for a letter asking if my gf /fiancé can stay with us...they say yeh it’s no problem there’s plenty of rooms here (5) but then said they don’t do letters to help me...I don’t pay council tax here as my grandad is exempt from paying cause of his disability’s etc...what can I do in this situation ?
Regards
Dave


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Davey1988 said:


> Hi there wondering if anyone can help out situation
> Basically I have everything I need but am unsure what to do on the accommodation requirements ....I’ve been living with grandad for 3 half years now,,,,he’s rented tenant since 1997 here....I’ve asked council for a letter asking if my gf /fiancé can stay with us...they say yeh it’s no problem there’s plenty of rooms here (5) but then said they don’t do letters to help me...I don’t pay council tax here as my grandad is exempt from paying cause of his disability’s etc...what can I do in this situation ?
> Regards
> Dave


If you state what country you are talking about, perhaps someone familiar with fiance visas there can help you.


----------



## Davey1988 (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm in the UK sorry


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I was going to say just let grandad write the letter... but then I saw you said he was a tenant. Is it a government owned house - speaking of the council. You might check to see if a letter from him is enough.


----------



## Davey1988 (Apr 28, 2019)

Council visited yesterday saying it's upto grandad..he's got some sort of special tenancy ..whatever happens they can't kick him out...but it belongs to council but they won't do me a letter


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't help you with the U.K. part but be aware that your fiance needs to take care getting a CFO certificate and stamp before she will be allowed to leave the country.

https://www.cfo.gov.ph/news/cfo-new...-and-other-partners-of-foreign-nationals.html

If you don't mind, can I ask how old you and your fiance are and how much time have you spent together?


----------



## Davey1988 (Apr 28, 2019)

Yeh im 30 she's 31...together 8 months...my 3rd visit next month


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Does the application actually ask for something or will a simple description do. I think I just included an estate agents broucher from when I bought the house. I think all they were looking for was a assurance that there was suitable accomodation available. They can check what you are saying is true by simple googling the address.


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

Davey - prepare yourselves to be disappointed on your first application.

My partner was refused a tourist visa twice simply because she was unable to 'prove' beyond reasonable doubt that she would return to the Philippines after her visit, even though she owned a house in the Philippines.

I had my own house in the UK, a good income, showed I sent her PHP 30,000 a month and guaranteed to support her throughout her visit.

She finally got her visa at our third attempt

A Fiance visa is even harder to obtain. It is almost twenty years since I applied for a visa for my second wife, who was from Colombia, but things were a lot easier back then. 

I suggest you apply for a tourist visa the first time, as to apply for her to settle as your future wife, you need to prove you have an income of at least £18,600 per annum and the application form is over fifty pages long.

Even for a tourist visa, you will need to provide six months bank statements showing you have sufficient income to support her.

Sorry for all the bad news, but it a often a lengthy and heartbreaking process.

I have ended up selling my main home in the UK, buying a house in the Philippines and downsizing to a retirement apartment in the UK.

We plan to spend nine months a year in the Philippines and three months a year in the UK.


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry - I forgot to add that you will need to apply via VFS Global in Manila whether it is a fiance visa or a tourist visa.

For a fiance visa, I think you need to submit evidence that you have been together for at least two years.

She will need to make an appointment online and go there in person for an 'interview', which means they will spend less than five minutes checking all her documents, which ill then be sent to the British Consulate. You then have to wait 1-2 weeks for a decision.

f her application is refused (and the majority, it seems, are) you have no right to appeal and there is no way you can contact the British Consulate directly to discuss it.

It is very frustrating, as they will only say you have provided 'insufficient evidence' to grant the visa. They will not offer any advice as to what you should provide next time.

On our second application, we provided proof we had purchased a car in the Philippines, the receipt for the deposit on the house we were having built and a letter from our attorney in Manila, with his official seal on it, stating he was acting for us, but still she got turned down.


----------

